# What famous people have you met?



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ethan's post in the Hugh Jackman thread ::sigh:: got me thinking it would be fun if we shared our experiences meeting famous people.

I lived in L.A. for nine years, and in all that time I met two celebrities - Tom Poston (didn't really meet him, just almost collided with him in a revolving door) and the guy who played Oscar Goldman in the Six Million Dollar Man/Bionic Woman series. NINE YEARS, and that's IT. And if you know who either of those guys are, you're OLD like me.

My son, who lives in Charlottesville, Virginia, met Michael Buble when he came to the ice rink my son works at to play hockey. Nine years in L.A., and I get Tom Poston and Oscar Goldman, and this kid working in an ice rink in the tiny nowhere town of Charlottesville, gets to wait on Michael Buble. Life is so not fair.

How about you?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I posted in the Good Morning thread...

Last week, I was dropping off two pairs of Birkenstocks at the shoe repair place. Glenn Close buzzed in right ahead of me to pick up a belt she had repaired. My friend Mike (the owner) said to me (after she left), "I am the cobbler to the stahz!"










This is about what she looked like except she was wearing hardly any makeup.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love reading these encounters!

Let me see ... my list is really short.

I met Ben Stein. He was on my flight to Oklahoma City. We had to wait in the hallway between the airport and the plane for our luggage. He was there, and I totally did a double take when I walked by to get in line. He seemed very nice. After he got his luggage, he walked toward the airport and stopped to look at me and said, "You're so pretty. You must be an actress." Aww, Ben Stein.

I also met Vince Young, previous Texas QB and player for the Titans. I was working in OKC at the time, but I went down to Austin to hang out with friends. We went to the roof of some club and were just hanging out when one of the managers of the club comes up to one of my friends (they knew each other) and told her Vince Young was hanging out only a few feet away in the corner with some other people. At the time he was still in favour with the Titans and the public, and he was being honoured at Texas the next day. I'm not the type that goes crazy over celebrity encounters (even though I do love my horns), so I just shrugged it off and continued dancing with my friends. 

Well, less than ten minutes later, one of Vince Young's friends comes up to me and asks me if I have a boyfriend. I tell him no and then he says "VY" thinks I'm hot and wants my number. I ask him who "VY" is. After he tells me Vince Young, I tell him if "VY" wants my number, then he can not be a pansy by sending his posse over, and he can ask for it himself. He told me to not shoot the messenger  and left. Young looked over a few more times, but we all left shortly after. The best part of the whole experience: the club let us stay after 2am (which is closing time in Austin) because of the party. 

Oh, and when I got back to OKC, I told some of my co-workers, and they thought that was hilarious. Shortly after, Young had his I'm-going-nuts moment and all the guys joked that I had driven him insane by turning him down. I was also told to stay away from Sam Bradford, OU's QB. 

I also met Chuck D. I was at SXSW in Austin interning at a news station, and we got to meet him. He was very nice as well. It's great to meet celebrities who aren't absolute jerks. I didn't have anything for him to sign really, so I made him sign the cover of my college ID. I know. I'm so lame. OR I'm the coolest kid with a college ID ... but I'm betting it's probably the former.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I worked at the CBS Broadcast Center for 6+years during the '80s. Can't remember all the people who came in from the outside, but here are a couple:

*Dr. Ruth
Bess Myerson*

Both of them did some local TV news features. People who worked there: network news: Dan Rather, Andy Rooney, Diane Sawyer, Charles Curalt, Charles Osgood (who had us over for annual summer party at his home in Englewood, NJ), Bob Simon, ; local news: Jim Jensen, Warner Wolf, Michelle Marsh, Irv Gikovsky (Mr. G -- local weather), Rolland Smith, Carol Martin, Randall Pinkston, Meredith Viera, John Stossel (back when he was sane), Chris Borgen, Tony Guida, Dave Marash, Len Berman, Roseanne Colletti.

All of the above not working there any more (some are deceased).

Sighted *Paul McCartney* on the West 53rd Street about 8 years ago. Didn't meet him. He was with Heather Mills. Have seen *Tony Bennett* on 9th Ave. near 57th; *Warren Beatty* on Columbus Ave. a long, long time ago (when he was still hot); *Gwyneth Paltrow* on West 58th St. getting out of a car at the Essex House; *Garrison Keillor* on West 57th Street two years ago and also a while back at his talk at the Museum of Radio & TV; *Charlie Rose*, who was also shopping for headphones at J&R downtown; *Rudy Giuliani* when he was mayor at J&R opera department and at Tower Records opera section (at Trump Tower).

Celebrity sightings in NYC are fun.

My memory of others is too dim.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

NYC? Don't get me started.

I'm a huge Rob Thomas/matchbox twenty fan. I've hung around after many concerts in numerous cities/states, cuz the band often comes out to greet the fans. But never when I'm there. I'm at the point where I'm afraid to hang around after concerts cuz I'll jinx it for everyone else.

I have a friend in VA who travels to NYC twice a year on a buying trip for the museum she volunteers at. One time she was sitting at a little outdoor cafe, when Rob and his wife, Marisol, sat down at the next table. Eventually Mari left, and Rob was siting there all alone. ROB THOMAS!!! My friend leaned over and said, "Hi. I'm a big fan." Rob, in typical modest mode, said, "Hi. I'm Rob Thomas." And she got to have a private chat - and picture - with him for 20 MINUTES.

Honestly... I spent NINE YEARS in L.A...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Does Robert Trebor count?  I also met Alexandra Tydings and Melinda Clarke...  I've spoken to Bruce Campbell...  Can you tell what I was a fan of?  I apparently sold one of the suitcase girls from Deal or No Deal an ice cream bar and I waited on John de Lancie one evening back when I worked at The Trellis.  Oh, and I got Eeyore's Autograph at Disneyland  

I've had the displeasure of dealing with Allen Iverson and Michael Vick whose brother I went to grade school with.  I had nothing against the latter until the whole dog fight thing, but Iverson is just a Grade A jerk.  Not that I even recognized him, but it's hard to miss the entourage.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Only two occasions I can think of:

Darryl Dawkins came into the record store where I was working. At that time he was playing center for the Philadelphia 76ers. I said hello and asked if I could get his autograph. He signed it on a store bag, which I later gave to my brother (who was much more into the 76ers than I was). Dawkins seemed like a really nice guy, your proverbial "gentle giant" (and man, was he _big_).

I also spoke briefly once with Joe Theisman when he was with the Washington Redskins. I was in the Miami U. (OH*) marching band, and we were getting ready to perform at halftime at Riverfront Stadium in Cincinnati, where the Redskins were playing the Bengals. As the half concluded, the Redskins were coming off the field right past us. Theisman looked in my general direction and asked if we were from Miami U. I said, "Yes." He said something to the effect that we had a good team that year (we did). That was it: about 5 seconds of conversation, with 1 second of it on my side. 

PS: Not exactly a celebrity, perhaps, but I did study music theory for a year with David Cope, who's pretty famous in his field (and was an excellent teacher).

____________
* It is not "Miami of Ohio" or "Miami University of Ohio", just "Miami University." It was founded in 1809: before the US bought Florida from Spain and long before the city of Miami was named, with the name originating from the confederation of Indian tribes in that general area of Ohio. The school is fairly close to Dayton, OH, whose name was also stolen by Florida: Daytona. Are we sensitive about it? Not at all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My other very random encounters:

I was eating dinner at a swanky restaurant in Boston and Peter Wolf (lead singer for the J. Geils band) was having dinner at the next table.

Jeff Probst of Survivor started dating a cast-off Survivor contestant who lived in the town up the road from me. I bumped into them at Target. They have since broken up (I hear).

I was waiting for my sister at the plane at the Portland International Jetport and Paul Simon bounded off the plane ahead of her. He was really short and dressed liked he was heading to a tennis match (complete with tennis racket) even though it was 5 pm on a Friday.

A million years ago, Andy Williams sat behind me at an off-Broadway theater while we watched "You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown." He was with another famous guy. Lorne Michaels? Gunsmoke? I can picture him but I never watched the TV show.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I grew up in Las Vegas and my parents worked at the Hilton (back when it was one of "the" places to be. My mom was a blackjack dealer, and my dad was in security. I also volunteered at some of the telethons when I was in high school. I had many chances to meet celebrities. My dad was friends with Elvis. He has a scrapbook full of pictures of the two of them together. Elvis would always request my dad to be on his security detail.    

Suzane Summers, Charo, Donnie & Marie, Wayne Newton, Rod Stewart, John Stamos, Liberace, Sigfried and Roy, Dolly Parton, Ann Margaret, David Coperfield. I was once in a hot tub with David Ruprecht from Supermarket Sweep (and his wife). R was about 1.5 at the time and she charmed him.

I know there are more, but I'm having trouble remembering them. Oh, I did get to meet Jeri Ryan from Star Trek... She was at the Star Wars Experience which was at the Hilton.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My brother was an intern on the stage where the ST:TNG was filming.. He had lunch with Jeri ryan twice because he was sitting at a table in the lunchroom and she just sat with him. He says she was very nice, and that her costume was not padded with anything but her. 

(George Herman) Babe Ruth, was a family member... great great uncle.

Back in the 50s, My uncle was in the Airforce and traveling crosscountry on a train.. and his seatmate.. was John Wayne, who was VERY protective of the serviceman next to him.

We used to go to Las Vegas all the time........... met quite a few musicians, magicians, etc.. but the one that made hubby happy was playing 21 next to Garth Brooks.

Uncle and hubby, both forgot to get autographs.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Back in the late 70's, my family would stay at the Executive Inn in Evansville, IN at least once a month.  The singers would cut through the pool area to get to the back door of the stage.  I met Buck Owens, Kenny Rodgers and BJ Thomas that way.

I once shopped on the opposite side of a clothes rack from Robert Redford.  He looked across at me and said, "Hi, how are you?"  

In Vegas, I saw a tall skinny guy that looked familiar but I wasn't really sure who he was.  I followed him with my eyes as he loped through the casino.  He noticed me, smiled, winked and mouthed the words,  "Thank you."  I guess because I didn't draw attention to him.  It was Tommy Tune.  

DH and I owned an after hours nightclub back in the 90's.  We had a lots of famous people come through after their concerts.  The ones I spent time with were George Clinton, Sugar Hill Gang and Firehouse.  

My real claim to fame...I bounced off Smoking Joe Fraziers chest and made him take two steps back!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw Audra McDonald not so long ago on the ground floor of the Shops at Columbus Circle in the Time Warner Building.  She was so dressed down, that I thought maybe she was a look-alike.  I usually think that at first when I see a celebrity.  She went into one of the small shops near the 58th St. exit.  I was behind her and heading for the exit.

I've also seen some of the CNN on-air people on the 58th St. side of the Time Warner building -- Anderson Cooper and Jeffrey Toobin, for example.  Cooper was in a big hurry heading into the building to CNN.  It was very shortly before 10 when his program was to start.  I think Toobin was coming out of the building.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

As mentioned in another thread, Bill Cosby. Then John Wayne, OJ Simpson (back when he was a football player), Steve Owens and Jim Plunkett


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw Paul Newman at a race track once, so gorgeous.  He was driving in to the track and had the window down on his car, looked right at me as I was trying to cross the one lane road.  He didn't decide to leave Joanne for me, however.

Talked to Joe Theisman once, got to hold his Superbowl ring.  My office was eating at his restaurant in Alexandria and he came in to glad hand and check on things.

Author Jim Bamford (Puzzle Palace, Body of Secrets) is a friend.

Spent some time with race car driver (the only US F1 champ) Phil Hill in Italy.  My husband and a friend helped push start the vintage $1M Ferrari he was going to race.    I have pictures somewhere.

Bob Dylan went to my mom's high school in Hibbing, Minnesota, but I've never met him.  He doesn't go back to Hibbing much.  

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmmm, I was once in a book klub with Boyd Morrison, big shot up-and-coming author.  Does that count?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Joe Theisman seems to be the winner here. I've met him too - I work in the county assessor's office, and he owns property here. He's been in a few times. Always very nice.

Elvis... Saw him perform twice (and had tickets to go again when he passed away), but never met him.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

Although I have not met her in person, I do consider the author, Emilie Richards, my friend.  We have corresponded several times through email.  Emilie has written some of my favorite books; PROSPECT STREET, IRON LACE,RISING TIDES, WEDDOMG RING (and the rest of the Shenandoah Quilt series).  She was raised in FL, where I know live.  And I went to HS and college in VA where she now lives and many of her books are set.  Her latest book,HAPPINESS KEY,is set in FL and it was fun for me to write to "my friend" and give my impressions of the book.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I grew up in Cooperstown, NY and like most kids there, I worked a couple summers at the Baseball Hall of Fame.  Celebrities that I saw come through included Bill Murray and John Belushi together (they were hysterical), Mike Farrell from MASH (my friend waited on him and his kids and he left a lousy tip), Donald Sutherland (he was there to narrate a documentary), and I saw Bjorn Borg sitting on a barstool one summer night.  There were also lots of famous baseball players but I can't remember all of them!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I was in the seat next to Jesse Jackson on an airplane flight.
Even though I was dying to "talk to him", I restrained myself (yes I did) and kept my mouth shut and let him have his privacy.
Seems that his "group" was supposed to have seats together and the assignment got mixed up.
But he told his people to leave it alone and he would "rest".
So how could I intrude after I had heard that discussion?


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I've always seemed to meet celebrities or famous people.  When I was younger, my earliest boyfriends were in local bands so they'd back up famous ones.  Just a few I can recall:  The Young Rascals, The Jefferson Airplane, The Cars, Psychedelic Furs, Cyndi Lauper, Robert Plant, Tom Petty, Cheap Trick.  I always had good luck in meeting my favorites - sat on the side of the stage once watching Janis Joplin, The Jefferson Airplane, and way back when - The Doors.  

Actors/Actresses.  The same thing - I've met quite a few.  In the 80's soap people.  Then when I worked for Universal and Disney, I met quite a few celebrities and sports stars.  Mariah Carey, Miley Cyrus, John Travolta, Michael J Fox, Shaq, Celine Dion.  And many times I'd see them and not really notice as I was busy working.  (especially at Disney there were always VIP groups being escorted around backstage).


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

The only celebs I've met are sports stars which mean nothing to me so I won't mention them. Oh, except for Davey Jones from the Monkees who was a sweetheart. I was about six when I met him, just a few years after the thick of his fame so I didn't know who he was - my Mom sure did though.

From afar I've _seen _a lot of celebs, though.

We go to Disneyland a lot and we almost always see someone famous. We've seen Patrick Dempsey - this was pre-Gray's Anatomy time. He was waiting in the line to get in the park putting sunscreen on a child. It was very cute. We've also seen MJ with his kids, Shaq with his entourage - probably the biggest entourage I've ever seen - Meryl Streep, Ashley Tisdale, Courtney Cox, Paul McCartney, Jenny Garth - there's more but that's all I remember off the top of my head.

We've also seen a lot of celebs at Sprinkles, the famous cupcake bakery in LA. The most recent was Zac Ephron. He was alone, if you can believe that. Waiting in line like the rest of us but was busy texting. My 12 yr old DD was too embarrassed to go up to him and tell him she was a fan but my six year old had no problem. He was very sweet with her.

I also saw Tom Cruise and Paul Newman walking together in the Salt Lake City airport. They are both very short but Paul's blue eyes are as magical as they say they are. I saw him when I was a kid at Sun Valley Idaho ski resort. Once again, I was too young to appreciate it but afterwards it's all my parents could talk about.

And I've seen Robert Redford at the Sundance ski resort but that's his home so it was no big surprise.

And just two days ago we were at a very nice restaurant where people kept coming up and taking pictures with the people at a nearby table. We had no idea who they were. Four very attractive women in their 30s, possibly early 40s. We just don't know who a lot of people are...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I met Joe Theisman at a boat race. He was racing with Harrah's 777 team and I was working registration. I had to lend him my glasses so he could fill out the paperwork. lol Later I was on one of the pace boats and handing out the checkered flags to the winners. He came forward to get the flag and slipped. I was able to snap this picture and he was kind enough to autograph them for my children. The 7777 team used it for their posters. He was so friendly and nice.

















I have met both of the George Bush's before they were President. I worked for EDS on the Enron account in Houston many years ago and they came to one of the company picnics.

I met George Strait at a private party in Houston. He was a high school buddy of a friend of mine and performed at a birthday party he had for his wife. It was such a great time. A concert with only a 100 guest makes the experience so special. No one knew who was performing. We were given western bolo ties that you had to have to get into the party.

I had a Steven Tyler siting in the Chicago airport.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That letter makes me laugh. "I know the children will treasure them." You know that, huh, Michelle? Maybe they could care less...maybe they started a bonfire with them.

Okay, just kidding...

My husband when to high school with Johnny Unitas' son (he was a few years behind him). He saw Johnny Unitas all the time at his restaurant, The Golden Arm. Baltimore was a small town in those days.  

L


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That letter makes me laugh. "I know the children will treasure them." You know that, huh, Michelle? Maybe they could care less...maybe they started a bonfire with them.
> 
> Okay, just kidding...
> 
> L


You are so right. My son did love it, but the girls had no idea who he was. The other name is my oldest grandson and he could care less. He is 17 and into music and sports mean nothing to him. It means more to me because it was a special experience and one of those photography moments that just happens.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, the ones I have actually met are Owen and Luke Wilson, Lemmy from Motorhead and Vanilla Ice. My favorite sightings were The Rock, filming Escape to Witch Mountain at Planet Hollywood in Vegas, and Jake Gyllenhal and Reese Witherspoon sat a few rows ahead of us at the play, God of Carnage, in NYC in June.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Chistopher Robin Milnes. He was in the audience at some event I was at. Yes, he is/was a grouchy man.
Weird Al while I was working at EPCOT. Very nice.
Dana Reeve while Christopher was in the UVA Hospital after his accident. (I was a security guard.)

Charlottesville, VA is a secret hot spot for celebrities! DH has met Wallace Shawn, Howie Long, the entire Dave Matthews Band, Isaac Hayes (and that was in Waynesboro) and probably more.

I'm hoping to get a chance to meet Jimmy Buffet and/or the Coral Reefer Band when they come to Charlottesville in November.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have met George Winston--actually knew him in college before he became famous. Once, while vacationing in Washington, D.C., I saw Ted Kennedy. I was standing with some other people on the sidewalk and he was riding in the passenger seat of a car that stopped at the stop sign right next to me. He didn't look at any of us. Also, I was an extra in a movie that starred Tyne Daly and Gerald McRaney so I got to meet them both.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

mom133d said:


> Charlottesville, VA is a secret hot spot for celebrities! DH has met Wallace Shawn, Howie Long, the entire Dave Matthews Band, Isaac Hayes (and that was in Waynesboro) and probably more.


Charlottesville seems to be even better than L.A. for celebrity sightings - for my family, at least.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

All I know is that my 4th grade teacher dated Brad Pitt in high school. LOL. Not really an encounter.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I went to high school with Tom Arnold, does that count?  In my younger days I got to meet both Michael Bolton and Neil Diamond backstage at a concert.  That's about it for my excitement......


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I sang with Robert Preston when I was in High School. I have met Maya Angelou and Harvey Fierstein. I escorted Marlo Thomas when she was the narrator for Prayers for Bobby sung by the New Jersey Gay Men's Chorus. I sang at Carnegie Hall with Hildegard Behrens (chorus) in Der Frieschutz. I sang in a concert with Maryln Horne as solist (in Harrisburg). I've sung with Sharon Sweet. I met Donna Redwing (Native American Activist). I spend time talking with Miriam Ben Shalom. I met Martina Navritolova at the Washington Gay Pride March. I met Richard Nixon before he became president at a Masonic breakfast. I just got a review from Victor Banis. I shook hands with the Rev. Abernathy at Ebenezer Baptist Church in 1960 and he gave me a tour of the facilities. (And on and on. When you're old, you meet a lot of people).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I was in the seat next to Jesse Jackson on an airplane flight.
> Even though I was dying to "talk to him", I restrained myself (yes I did) and kept my mouth shut and let him have his privacy.
> Seems that his "group" was supposed to have seats together and the assignment got mixed up.
> But he told his people to leave it alone and he would "rest".
> So how could I intrude after I had heard that discussion?


Now that's very interesting.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I sang with Robert Preston when I was in High School. I have met Maya Angelou and Harvey Fierstein. I escorted Marlo Thomas when she was the narrator for Prayers for Bobby sung by the New Jersey Gay Men's Chorus. I sang at Carnegie Hall with Hildegard Behrens (chorus) in Der Frieschutz. I sang in a concert with Maryln Horne as solist (in Harrisburg). I've sung with Sharon Sweet. I met Donna Redwing (Native American Activist). I spend time talking with Miriam Ben Shalom. I met Martina Navritolova at the Washington Gay Pride March. I met Richard Nixon before he became president at a Masonic breakfast. I just got a review from Victor Banis. I shook hands with the Rev. Abernathy at Ebenezer Baptist Church in 1960 and he gave me a tour of the facilities. (And on and on. When you're old, you meet a lot of people).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed, you are a celebrity in your own right.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This doesn't count because it's about my brother.  My brother's GF in high school went to Freehold Regional High School (New Jersey), so he took her to her senior prom and sat at the same table as Bruce Springsteen and his date.  Of course, Bruce was not famous then, so my brother only recalled this much later on.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

ECP


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I met Joy Harjo, one of my favorite poets.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

crebel said:


> I went to high school with Tom Arnold, does that count? In my younger days I got to meet both Michael Bolton and Neil Diamond backstage at a concert. That's about it for my excitement......


Michael Bolton is the brother in law of my former band teacher.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I went to high school with Ann Rice (and her husband Stan).  I am married to James (jim)(Jimmy) Dean, but he's not the one with all the money    I know Ed Patterson, on line, does that count?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know whether I count, Anju - but my brother is James Patterson (the one who *doesn't* write).

Ed P


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Reading this, I thought, oh wow, you guys get all the luck!
Then I remembered, a flight from Spfld, Ill to Chicago about 10 years ago.  One of those little airplanes, 1 seat, aisle, and 2 seats.  next to me sat a very striking looking lady, we chatted for the short 45 minute flight. Michelle Obama.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Reading this, I thought, oh wow, you guys get all the luck!
> Then I remembered, a flight from Spfld, Ill to Chicago about 10 years ago. One of those little airplanes, 1 seat, aisle, and 2 seats. next to me sat a very striking looking lady, we chatted for the short 45 minute flight. Michelle Obama.


That's a good one! 10 years ago I didn't know who the Obamas were.


----------

